# Whirring/clicking/dragging sound from rear passenger side



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

EcoBlue said:


> Yesterday while running errands in my 2012 Cruze Eco I was backing out of a parking spot and heard a loud mechanical whirring/clicking from the passenger rear of the vehicle. It only made the noise while moving in reverse. Then later in the day it started doing the whirring/clicking as well as a dragging/scraping noise when driving around a corner. I heard the same noises several times this morning too. I called the dealer and they said it's a known issue involving the rear brakes and GM is working on a fix. I asked if I could be notified when a fix was ready, and they said they can't do that. They told me to call back in a month or so.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue? And has anyone gotten a better response from their dealer? It seems like a poor response for an issue with a fairly important mechanical component (THE BRAKES!) Overall my dealer has been pretty good, but I've only owned this car for 3 weeks and it's been in the shop half that time.


I have a similar noise while reversing out of my garage - it's not loud enough to pick up on a microphone, but it's like a soft whirring that cycles every second or so maybe?


----------



## EcoBlue (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmm, that could be the electronic brake assist if it's really quiet. From what I understand that's normal. I have that noise too, but this new noise is noticeably louder and has a clicking noise associated with it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

EcoBlue - how far up does your handbrake go before engaging? This could be nothing more than an adjustment and the clicking noise is the adjuster at the end of it's range.


----------



## troberts5200 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have the same issue but it has gotten a lot worse. It started a couple months ago very vague and I took it to the dealership. Of course they said they couldn't hear anything nor find any problems. Since that time it has gotten a lot louder and isn't only in reverse. It is rather embarrassing when I am in line at the drive thru and it starts! It's not all the time...which is a problem in itself. As of an hour ago, I now have a message that appeared saying to service airbag. Ugh.


----------



## EcoBlue (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi obermd, 
My handbrake goes up very far. I actually asked the dealer about that as well. They said that all the Cruzes on the lot are the same and that it's normal, but now you've got me wondering. 

Sounds just like my problem troberts, thanks for chiming in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your handbrake should engage at just over half way to the arm rest. If it's engaging higher, your rear brakes need to be manually adjusted because they are not grabbing properly. Once this adjustment is done, then the clicking sound, if it remains, can be addressed. Trying to address brake noise when the system isn't adjusted properly is a waste of time.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed. Have somebody adjust the handbrake, or DIY. It's a pretty easy DIY if you're even somewhat mechanically inclined, and have the right tools.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EcoBlue and troberts5200http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/8488-troberts5200.html, 

Have either of you had any luck getting this resolved by adjusting the handbrake as suggested? Looking forward to hearing back! 

Sarah (Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

